# Stability & flexability



## Yari (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi

Waht do you think of when you think of stability & flexability?

Do any pictures come to mind?

This could be a pyramide for stability or a bird(swallow) for flexability ?


Regards
Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Stability brings a picture of anything tri-podish...pyramid, stool,

Flexibility always makes me think more along the lines of bamboo...able to bend a great deal and still maintain enough strength to do what must be done.

Now, think a tri-pod made of bamboo and we're getting somewhere.


----------



## silatman (Jul 1, 2005)

The old Aesops Fables about the tree and the reeds, tree laughs at the reeds for being weak and bending with the wind, a big storm comes tree blows over, reeds get the last laugh. 
Theres a moral in there somewhere.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2005)

Stability? For better or worse, what comes to my mind is the Unbendable Arm trick.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Stability? For better or worse, what comes to my mind is the Unbendable Arm trick.


The unbendable arm trick really doesn't have anything to do with a stable base.  It's actually all about redirection of energy.  Sure, a bit of stability is needed to simply stay on your own two feet during the exercise but all of the energy involved should be shifted toward the rear of your training partners back and not straight down.  All of the ki "tricks" are fun to do and when you start to analyze them they are great teachers for feeling how energy flows and can be redirected with a minimum of effort.


----------

